# HANGZHOU | SKP Towers | 230m | 215m | 205m x 2 | U/C



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

杭州SKP项目今天开工 将打造双百亿级商业新地标-杭州新闻中心-杭州网





















By 847003960


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-04-08 by holy01


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-09-04 by 后花园之城


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-12-01 by 847003960


----------

